# Double tip day my ass



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

I find it funny they offer double tip day on a random Tuesday the slowest day of the week and the day most likely not given a trip and I'm sure because of that there were a record number of drivers out there and no surge pricing on this day. Not me I stayed the he'll away. Uber could have at the very least offered this on a Friday or Saturday but no that may have actually cost them a few bucks. THANKS AGAIN FOR ****ING US WOTH NO LUBE UBER


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dont be shy

Say what you really mean.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

only suckers or those that drive full time drove out there yesterday.. I'm thinking more suckers than regulars lol..


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Dave2016 said:


> I find it funny they offer double tip day on a random Tuesday the slowest day of the week and the day most likely not given a trip and I'm sure because of that there were a record number of drivers out there and no surge pricing on this day. Not me I stayed the he'll away. Uber could have at the very least offered this on a Friday or Saturday but no that may have actually cost them a few bucks. THANKS AGAIN FOR &%[email protected]!*ING US WOTH NO LUBE UBER


Yup. Zero tip day actually. 7 rides , zero tips . Double the number of ants out there. And yes, zero surge as well. Predictable and unsurprising, and today so far isn't shaping up to be any better either.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i drove for 1 hour . did my two airport runs took home 45 plus $2 tip and carried on my day off as normal. yeah i even chuckled knowing they did it on a tuesday


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

The bitter-sweet relationship between Uber and its drivers will never end when Uber is always trying to make the unfortunates work for less than minimum wage (by unethical and illegal practices).


----------



## DamanC (May 16, 2017)

Did anyone else consider having a spouse or friend with an account take a short ride and give you a large tip just to screw Uber a little bit like they screw us?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DamanC said:


> Did anyone else consider having a spouse or friend with an account take a short ride and give you a large tip just to screw Uber a little bit like they screw us?


MANY drivers did. Now their tips are being investigated.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Data showed paxholes don't tip, uber knows it, and now they are playing you. 

Drove for Lyft all day yesterday just because of the tip matching bs. Lyft was way busier, got a 350% from downtown to the u district, then 150% to Ravenna, both trips within 30 minutes. 

Uber was surgless all day. They conditioned drivers to chase surge among other things, now that surge is almost non existent, they have to re-condition drivers. 
The End.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I also drove mainly Lyft yesterday... but I think I may have done one Uber ride where I got a $1 tip!

My screen turned blue and it said CONGRATULATIONS! YOU JUST EARNED YOUR FIRST TIP! 

I was so proud.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Double tip hahahaha, over saturation of drivers and no rides.


----------



## Flyinghigh25 (Jul 22, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Yup. Zero tip day actually. 7 rides , zero tips . Double the number of ants out there. And yes, zero surge as well. Predictable and unsurprising, and today so far isn't shaping up to be any better either.


Actually you may be getting screwed like I am! I had a rider tip me $15 (which I physically watched her do.) I contacted Uber and they're saying it never happened. I'm sure there were other riders that tipped me the same day as well. I'm contacting my lawyer on Monday. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Flyinghigh25 said:


> Actually you may be getting screwed like I am! I had a rider tip me $15 (which I physically watched her do.) I contacted Uber and they're saying it never happened. I'm sure there were other riders that tipped me the same day as well. I'm contacting my lawyer on Monday. I suggest you do the same.


Not sure if you can sue Uber,or at least sue them and win. It's in the TOS you clicked on and "agreed"to before giving your first ride.good luck to you any way if you do pursue it.

Just another conspiracy theory of mine. What tips I've been getting through the app have all been one lousy buck so far. Find it hard to believe there haven't been some amounts higher than that .Innocent computer "glitch" not crediting me any amount higher? No way of knowing for sure.


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

I have actually tonight receives a 6$ tip on a $5.76 ride so I can't exactly say that uber is screwing us on tips. But they are absolutely ****ing us everywhere else


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I've heard the standard "I'd tip you but i have no cash" line 3 times this week since in app tipping has become available. 

A look of extreme unease came upon their faces when i mentioned they could now tip through the app. They never had any intention of tipping to begin with of course. They never did. One claimed to be an Uber driver herself. 

The other claimed he will tip me through the app later on once he "figures it all out sometime". Not holding my breath waiting on his potential generosity either.


----------

